# Wtb AR



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I know nothing about them looking for some helpful input on what to buy. Would like to keep around 1,000 if possible


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Buck & Bass sign says "AR-15 $499.99"

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Just my two cents - if you want to go cheap get a Smith & Wesson Sport for less than $500.
If you want to get close to $1,000, get a Colt 6920. You can get a Magpul edition for $879, probably less on Black Friday. These are on-line prices. I like Grabagun, PSA and CDNN.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The sport doesn't have a dust cover or forward assist I don't think. There's better ARs out there for the money I think.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

With prices the way they are, and the market flooded with parts.. build your own, and when I say that I mean get the exact upper you want, and put together the exact lower you want with all the parts you want.. everything you want nothing you dont need.
For instance you buy off the shelf, and say hmmm I would rather have a different stock.. and a free float rail.. and flip up sights.. next thing you know you have the original price of the gun and a pile of "take offs"
Plus as you put one together you learn how everything works, how it functions, and gain knowledge about how to take it all apart and replace anything in it.
just my .02
oh.. and if you shop around you can have a damn fine AR for 1K.. however all that aside if you want a "off the shelf" get a BCM or Daniel Defense and shoot the crap out of it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Save your money and get a M1a. Why shoot twice!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

grouper22 said:


> Save your money and get a M1a. Why shoot twice!


Well if I just want to shoot once, I have 2 .270s, .300, and 2 12 gauge for close range


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

S&W MP. You can pick one up for around $700 and you'll be satisfied. Every low end AR I've put my hands on feel as if there's sand in the trigger mechanism.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't buy cheap shit. Spend the money and get a nice one. Daniel Defense make great ARs


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Well if I just want to shoot once, I have 2 .270s, .300, and 2 12 gauge for close range


You may wanna look that weapon up, it's not a single shot or bolt action. It IS a heavier caliber than the AR. Outstanding weapon.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Well if I just want to shoot once, I have 2 .270s, .300, and 2 12 gauge for close range


Semi auto just like an AR.....bigger bullet=bigger hole. You need that when you are older and have deteriorating eye sight like grouper22.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I built my own WR. It has a Yellawood lower and an Aero upper. Pretty dang accurate.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

MikeH said:


> The sport doesn't have a dust cover or forward assist I don't think. There's better ARs out there for the money I think.


I don't think either one are necessary. I did a lot of reading before I got mine and nobody had anything bad to say about the M&P Sport.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stone Arms in Mobile has the Ruger SR556 on sale for 650.00 right now. I've shot a few variants of this gun and it is a very well built AR. Build or buy, there's tons of ARs and AR parts out there right now. Shouldn't cost too much to get you in a good gun.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Go out to Slick Guns and look at all the Black Friday sales. There will be some good ones, both local stores and on-line.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a Colt LE 6920 new in the box I will sell, never shot
FDE Magpul

$1,100


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

When it comes to the AR-15 platform, I too prefer to build from the ground up over buying off the shelf. Last thing for this one will be an Aimpoint Micro (T-1 or T-2)


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

camuchi said:


> I have a Colt LE 6920 new in the box I will sell, never shot
> FDE Magpul
> 
> $1,100


This ^^^


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Not a bad deal here on this one? :thumbsup:



Chris V said:


> Stone Arms in Mobile has the Ruger SR556 on sale for 650.00 right now. I've shot a few variants of this gun and it is a very well built AR. Build or buy, there's tons of ARs and AR parts out there right now. Shouldn't cost too much to get you in a good gun.


----------

